
You don't need to code to build a tech product - andreash
https://medium.com/learning-new-stuff/building-products-without-coding-18a8110b5589#.hhgt1v3qd
======
angersock
Sure, but what kind of product? Just got off of their site:

    
    
      →so, how much do experts make?
    
      Kennethdewittsi: very little, very few people actually have work that they are willing to pay for
    
      →haaaaa
    
      →so, you folks are monetizing the existing programming chat channels I'd see in IRC?
    
      →:|
    

EDIT:

No reply after 5 minutes.

This kind of seems like a scam for squeezing extra dollars off of friendly
developers. Sponging off free work.

Folks, don't support parasites.

------
update
Opening paragraphs: "When building products you should measure your progress
by the assumptions you’ve managed to test, and not by how many lines of code
you’ve written.

In some cases — if it’s possible to validate the idea using existing tools —
writing code might actually slow you down, and should be avoided."

Worth reading if only for that. I could write an essay on why sitting around &
thinking can be far more productive when it comes to coding, rather than
-actually- coding.

